# Hug your horse or horse hugs you?!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, my non-horsey friend posted this on my Facebook and dared me to do the same. Apparently he thinks my horses are crazy or something. Pssssshhh. :lol: I think we accomplished the task quite well!

FYI, this is a LOT friggin easier when you're a 10 year old child of about 4 feet tall!!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I hug mine almost everyday. At least the mares. I think they like it more than the geldings do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

nice! how did you get her leg up there? lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine doesn't enjoy cuddles or hugs, so I can't imagine the death glare I would get from attempting this.. :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

With IMMENSE difficulty. It kept sliding down and getting hooked behind my knee and making me fall LOL. I love my big dorky horses that just tolerate anything I do with a happy sigh.

She's trained to give hugs when I hug her neck so it was literally doing my best to get her leg halfway positioned, wrap my arms around here and scream GET THE PICTURES.

I seriously love my horses. They just tolerate any crap I ask of them!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thats cool  Very cute. Its good to have a tolerable horse lol


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

My girl gives me hugs when I get home from school.  
Not with the leg though, I'm planning to teach her that!


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

ha! I've been teaching my mare to give hugs and she's caught on quickly.. Have to try adding the leg in there and see what we come up with. Cute pic!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute I hugged my lesson horse Ben


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww, that's adorable!
I can see how adding the leg would be difficult.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I did it! My avatar pic


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Look really nice to non-horse persons. I would teach this to my horses.  But it makes a nice pic.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm going to have to try this! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

